# Men's Hair Loss > Hair Loss Treatments > Cutting Edge / Future Treatments >  Baldness cure on the market by 2018 !!

## JulioGP

Japanese cosmetic company Shiseido expects to have baldness cure on the market by 2018.

Three more years

For much of my life Ive been waiting for this moment. Even throughout my youth I glanced at the hairlines of relatives and wondered what would become of me. At the same time I figured medical science would have to have developed something by the time my hair would start falling out.

However, as I entered my thirties and began to look more and more like an octopus was attacking me when my hair got wet, there still seemed to be no true cure for baldness on the horizon. They were out there cloning sheep and growing ears on the backs of mice, but they still couldnt give me a little action up top.

And just as I raised my razor to go the Bruce Willis route, a ray of hope shone on my news feed. It said that the cure to baldness actually lies inside me and my delicious stem cells, and that the key to unlocking it would be available in just three more years


This isnt some chemical treatment with only a chance of working and slew of side-effects. Nor is this some implant or transplant requiring you to take a leap of faith in your doctors artistic sensibilities. Its a method to kickstart your own hair roots to work like they used to back when people were making money with rock music.

First medical staff will take some cells to reprogram as induced pluripotent stem cells, the scientific breakthrough that won Shinya Yamanaka the Nobel Prize and a fancy new washing machine back in 2012. At the moment it seems fibroblasts are the go-to ones for the job. These can be found in joints and scar tissue. That sounds a wee bit painful but there is already research into alternative methods such as getting them from urine.

Complete here:
http://en.rocketnews24.com/2015/07/0...arket-by-2018/

----------


## rdawg

This is replicel, and let's not get ahead of ourselves, this is a very unproven treatment.

is it possible it works, 100%, but nothing has been proven here.

exciting to watch but don't go too crazy here. 

I will admit the treatments have risen alot in the past year or two, alot of treatments starting or coming to the end of their phase II trials(BIM, CB, SM, SETI, Replicel)

----------


## JayM

Really?! Have I just read the title of this post and the first line is sheishedo? 

Please you have over 200 posts have you not visited the cutting edge section?

----------


## Not giving up

i know no one has any real idea, but how much would something like this cost? A painful amount I imagine?

----------


## JayM

Maybe but maybe not. And it's all relative really. If it's below 30k which it might be and means you don't lose more and they have improved on there previous results then I would pay it.

----------


## Not giving up

I hope you're talking 30k as in US dollars and not British pound! 

But yeah, if it provided a teenage hairline and head of hair for life I'd endure and pay that.

----------


## Trouse5858

30 thousand dollars?  Jesus Christ I'm only 24 there's no way I'd be able to afford that.  Guess I'll start robbing banks if it means I can look like Patrick Sharp though... :Big Grin:

----------


## It's2014ComeOnAlready

> 30 thousand dollars?  Jesus Christ I'm only 24 there's no way I'd be able to afford that.  Guess I'll start robbing banks if it means I can look like Patrick Sharp though...


 If it's $30,000, I'd gladly try and get a loan. If it means I don't ever have to worry about hair, or fin again? That is a bargain imo.

----------


## Illusion

> If it's $30,000, I'd gladly try and get a loan. If it means I don't ever have to worry about hair, or fin again? That is a bargain imo.


 Exactly. The peace of mind a cure is going to give you is priceless. Goodbye BDD!

----------


## Not giving up

30 thousand dollars is only 15 thousand British pounds (ish) so look at it that way and you've already halved the cost (optimistic logic)  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## SebaURU

> It says "starting now" in there.  More here:
> 
> http://www.hairlosscure2020.com/so-i...-cluster-kbic/


 Replicel on Twiteer posted they are starting clinical trials in second half of 2016

----------


## nameless

I don't understand why people are excited about this. Replicel gave some results from an earlier study and the regrowth was lousy. They do not even grow as much hair as minox + propecia.

----------


## KOORII

Actually they're looking for volunteers if you live in Germany or Austria
http://replicel.com/contact-us/clini...l-information/

----------


## KOORII

Actually they're looking for volunteers if you live in Germany or Austria
http://replicel.com/contact-us/clini...l-information/

----------


## SebaURU

I really don't know what to think about Replicel. They talk about 5% 19,6% and 24% of increasing hair, but you have to consider what amount of hair are in the baseline. For example, if in the baseline you have only 100 hairs in all your scalp and the increase is 24%, that´s shit! and increasing doses doesn't really means that will increase the amount of hair.

----------


## ShookOnes

> I really don't know what to think about Replicel. They talk about 5% 19,6% and 24% of increasing hair, but you have to consider what amount of hair are in the baseline. For example, if in the baseline you have only 100 hairs in all your scalp and the increase is 24%, that´s shit! and increasing doses doesn't really means that will increase the amount of hair.


 
24% is a godsend to pretty much everyone else so..

----------


## rosapaula45

There are many special styles of swimwear you view while strolling along the beach, but it is the ones that make you do a double take that value talking about. Below you will find some of those neck moving styles you should actually look out for current season.
Ruffled bikini
A ruffled bikini can take usually 2 piece and immediately provide it some flare. The ruffles are a famous trend current year, from subtle ruffles on the bust to a full bottom decked in them. The chances are endless, and if worn rightly, this style can truly help to improve or elude your issue areas.
If you have a little bust and want to provide yourself instant volume, the ruffled bandeau is a best choice. This styles provides off the same illusion as padded swimwear, which is best for those of you that want a visually biggest chest. The ruffled bikini also works for the curvier ladies too. Wearing a thick bottom with ruffles at the waist line can bring in the hips and provide you that hour glass shape, you have forever wanted. And if you are top heavy, a ruffled bottom will support to balance out your shape.
Crochet bikini
Style trends from the pasts are gradually coming back in style forhot girls in swimsuits. Previous year it was all about the 80s with neon shades. Current year, it is all about the 70s, adding more earthy tones and definitely, the ever hot crochet bikini. It is a quick focus grabber, attracting sex appeal and offering the illusion that there is more to view than meets the eye. At quick glance, the crochet bikini may seem like it is not for every person with its "expose all" look.
Sports bikini
Maxinina sportier swimsuits are also a huge trend for current year, especially in the collegiate industry. Suits like this are sure focus grabbers and a pretty famous in men's. Guys get a kick out of girls sporting their favorite teams gear but in a sexy and warm style. Wearingcute womens tops for cheap specific merchandise is also a best way to strike up a conversation and other proud fans with  similar interests. The creative designs incorporates style into sportswear, and very famous in market.
Vintage bikini
This vintage style contains sweetheart tops, cinched-in waist lines and high waist bottoms, all which flatter a more voluptuous figure. Embracing the vintage style will do surprises for your body. The high, cinched-in waist bottoms truly brings in the hips and make look curvy, in all the perfect ways.

to know more visit here

----------


## JayAdobe

There are many ways to improve our appearance we should be excited about like avoid baldness, working out, yoga and wearing suitable clothings. For women, it is easier, cause even if are in big size, you can also wear shapewear like* shaper shorts* or waist trainer to build a more perfect body shape, instead refusing eating your favorite food or burn calories via high-intensity works out. right？ Shapewear is one of the greatest inventions in the world, even royal family members in old ancient worn corset and* waist cincher* to make them look in an hourglass shape.

----------

